# PIX-LINK AC 1200M WIFI Repeater Model: LV-AC05



## R1Hummer (Dec 23, 2017)

PIX-LINK AC 1200M WIFI Repeater Model: LV-AC05

Anyone know or ever successfully bypass the registration/Admin page to change the settings?

The factory default is showing up as 192.168.1.253 but on the manual it is listed as 192.168.1.254. 

Anyone ever successfully modified the AMNIN Settings for Model: LV-AC05?

I found a the company website tech support page which had both the Firmware and Driver downloads. This is the page where the firmware can be located ????? the driver will not load.

The firmware download was a success, but not the driver. I don't even think it would be a driver issue but it would be worth a shot.

Also the manual directs registration website as: http://mywifi.net and this does no good as the link is found on a different server outside the US. To my knowledge, any US IP service provider placed a block on most address outside the US. 

I do suspect I might have a better luck obtaining a VPN address to get out of the US servers and surf any country webpage. 

Please post if anyone was able to successfully enter and change the ADMIN settings. 

Thanks!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Does this model have an ethernet/LAN port ?
Do you have any existing router to which you can connect this device ?
Are you able to see the login page for the device on either of the IPs mentioned by you ?


----------



## R1Hummer (Dec 23, 2017)

Re: Tristar- 

Yes I have tried either those as well.
I did try connecting to the ip adderss and got no where. Thanks!

Right now I'm trying from the command prompt window.... Its been years since I've last used a cmd prompt network settings. I am slowly remembering how I could reprogram this damn wifi box. 

If I remember I need to change the admin name then password. I hope it's possible using the "netsh". Then I would have to manual change the ip using "ipconfig"?

I know it sounds iffy but I can't give up.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Alright, here's how you'd probably go about it..

First up, we need to get to see the login screen, from there on the default un/pw on the device will help us login.

You must have tried this many times, please try these exact steps and I'm sure we will get you to that point:

- Turn on and Connect the device using a LAN cable directly your Router (Not Modem, but router)
- Give it a few seconds and login to your Home Router login page (Not the Pix)
- Once you're there, look for some kind of Management/Status options, it will tell you all the devices that are connected.
- Find the one for the Pix and then note the IP address.
- Do not disconnect anything at this point.
- Now from any computer that is connected directly to your home router (Either Wired/Wireless) open a Browser (Any will do)
- Here type the IP address you found from the management window, you should be able to connect to the Pix config page.
NOTE: From this point you need to choose the right options and the right setup, I'm not sure if there is an automated option or app that will set it up for you, but the above steps should get you to the point where you can work with the Pix.


----------

